# A ride through Stuttgart, Germany



## Solomon76 (Jun 27, 2009)

Today I decided to ride around the city of Stuttgart and take pictures. I made a list of all the places I wanted to go and some things that I definitely wanted to get pictures of, but I had to cut my trip short because it rained a few times during the day and it kind of slowed me down. However, I did hit most of the places on my list and I ended up taking more than 250 pictures. I still have about 2 weeks before my bikes get packed up and sent back to the U.S. so I will try to get out again and get pictures of the other places that I didn’t get to today. Below are 40 of the pictures that I took during the ride, but all of the 240+ photos that I uploaded can be seen at: https://s201.photobucket.com/albums/aa233/mlbrown_76/30 July 2010 Stuttgart Ride/

Before I started my ride, I made a list of things that I wanted to get pictures of.









My current stable of bikes. A Nashbar X cross frame build, a Leader 526h MTB frame build, and a b'Twin flat bar road bike.









The track/multi-purpose field on the base. Mark Patch Barracks off of the list.









A pedestrian/bike underpass that crosses under a busy intersection.









One of the many paths through the wooded areas of Stuttgart.









One of the many public grills that are throughout the wooded areas of Stuttgart.









I rode until I came the bridge crossing the Neuer See (See = Lake).









Looking back down the bridge crossing the Neuer See.









I continued to ride around the lakes until I came to a restaurant that overlooks the Bärensee.









The view from the restaurant overlooking the Bärensee.









I kept riding until I arrived at Schloss Solitude (Solitude Castle). Another thing to mark off of the list.









Another view of Schloss Solitude









The ceiling of Schloss Solitude as shot through the glass door









Schloss Solitude as seen from the town of Wolfbusch.









On my way to the next location, I spotted a postal worker's ride.









I came across a bike/skate park with a few kids riding their BMX bikes.









Next I arrived at Hohenpark Killesberg. Another thing to mark off of my list.









This structure is balanced only on the pole in the middle. The suspension cables keep it from falling over.









A statue in Hohenpark Killesberg.









A waffle bakery in Hohenpark Killesberg









My German isn't all that great, but something tells me that I don't want to touch that wire.









A sand sculpture display at Hohenpark Killesberg.









I didn't pay to get into the display. I simply put my camera above the fence and took a few pictures.









A cool hill which overlooks Stuttgart on the way to Rosenstein Park.









The view from the top of the hill. You can see the Stuttgart TV Tower in the distant background (another item on the list).









The entrance of Rosenstein Park. Another item on the list.









The playground in Rosenstein Park.









Rosenstein Park runs along side of the Stuttgart Zoo (Wilhema). Here are some lamas.









The Polar Bear exhibit at the zoo.









Schloss Rosenstein Museum









Porsche Arena (another item on the list).









Mercedes Benz Arena (not on original list, but it should have been).









Mercedes Benz Museum (actually on the list).









One of the many bicycle rental stations scattered around Downtown Stuttgart. There are lots more pictures of the bikes at the photobucket link.









Some people and horses getting ready for an equestrian event.









You have to love bike lanes with their own traffic lights.









Another station of rental bikes.









The bike specific train car that takes you from Downtown Stuttgart to the town of Degerloch so that you don't have to climb about 800ft over less than a mile on your bike.









I think that this is one of the coolest buildings. It's really 2 buildings connected by a big greenhouse in the center.









Finally made it back to Patch Barracks.









I cut the trip short and didn't make it to the Max-Eyth See, Hohenheim University, Kelley Barracks, or SI Centrum. That just means that I have to try to get in another city ride before I transfer back to the states in a few weeks.


----------



## majura (Apr 21, 2007)

I love the tram.... obviously looks likes it's being used for DH shuttle runs.

The one thing that hits me though is how much more money Stuttgart has in comparison to Berlin. We've also got DB's Call-a-bikes but no real 'stations'; all the bikes are just left on street corners. Got me thinking though, I should really bring the camera out with me next time I go run some errands etc.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Hmmm waffles!


----------



## Solomon76 (Jun 27, 2009)

majura said:


> I love the tram.... obviously looks likes it's being used for DH shuttle runs.


The teens (and young adults for that matter) buy day tickets for about 5 Euro, do down hill runs, and catch the train back up the hill all day. I actually try not to take the train that often because it makes me feel lazy. There is a way one can ride out of Downtown by climbing the 800ft over a 5 mile stretch, or just hop on the train it will take you directly up for about 800ft in a little less than a mile. The distance is about the same either way from my house, but unless I'm in a rush I try to make the climb to get in the workout.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

a one-man alleycat!


----------



## fasteddy07 (Jun 4, 2007)

Great stuff - thanks for the share


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

A most interesting report.

Waffle bakery ... we need those in my town.


----------

